

Ask HN: Feedback on Startup Idea - sritch

I like to keep a "To Buy" list on my phone under notes of things I might need or like. Stuff like shoes, a new couch etc.<p>Another way I keep track of things I see in a store/magazine that I like is to take a picture of it.<p>My idea is essentially a "wishlist" app.<p>1) You see something you like in a store, take a picture of it.
2) add a title/description and save it.<p>You can keep track of the things you want, maybe the price/location you saw it, etc.<p>However, you can see what your friends want and either - add to your own wishlist, ask them question's about it or even make recommendations.<p>The point of it is to track your own items, not create a "idea list" for friends and family who are shopping for you.<p>Thoughts? Criticism?
======
michael_fine
This is a good idea, but it seems like most of these features are already
included in springpad

